# MOG BATTLE - Ian Somerhalder vs Jared Leto



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 27, 2021)

*Ian Somerhalder*

Height: 5'9 1/4

































*Jared Leto*

Height: 5'9


----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 27, 2021)

nigga how is this a contest


----------



## Deleted member 7126 (Mar 27, 2021)

both truecels


----------



## workiskey (Mar 27, 2021)

?


----------



## gamma (Mar 27, 2021)

Somerhalder mogs to the moon and back


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 27, 2021)

brutal results so far


----------



## Babyblackcarrot (Mar 27, 2021)

both overrated


----------



## MadVisionary (Mar 27, 2021)

Somerhalder mog has no comparison


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Mar 27, 2021)

Jesus versus the devil


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 27, 2021)

both mogged by me, jfl at manlets never stood a chance.


----------



## court monarch777 (Mar 28, 2021)

jfl


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (Mar 28, 2021)

amount of cope from these incels on this thread is unbelievable... leto and the other fag have gotten more pussy in a week then 99% of u fags ever will in ur whole life. Imo Leto mogs tho.


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 28, 2021)

Somerhalder mogs of course.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 14, 2021)

Lets see...

Somehalder, one of the best looking / most striking men in pop culture, or Jared Leto, trannymaxxed sissy?


----------



## Vasco (Jun 29, 2021)

Deleted member 5185 said:


> Lets see...
> 
> Somehalder, one of the best looking / most striking men in pop culture, or Jared Leto, trannymaxxed sissy?


Somerhaldet looks like a masculine Rob Lowe.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 29, 2021)

Somerhalder is like top 10 males who were ever born

leto is just some weak chad/chadlite


----------



## loksr (Jun 29, 2021)

obviously somerhalder mogs easily and it's not even close
but I will say that I have known a girl who thought Jared Leto was hot as shit and she described Somerhalder as "not attractive to me"
which is fucking insane
that's 1 in a million fucking outlier though, I'm sure of that


----------



## muhammaddeen233 (Jun 29, 2021)

loksr said:


> obviously somerhalder mogs easily and it's not even close
> but I will say that I have known a girl who thought Jared Leto was hot as shit and she described Somerhalder as "not attractive to me"
> which is fucking insane
> that's 1 in a million fucking outlier though, I'm sure of that


----------



## muhammaddeen233 (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## loksr (Jun 29, 2021)

muhammaddeen233 said:


>



you'd think older women would switch from liking leto when younger to somerhalder when older
the girl I knew who thought ian wasn't attractive was like 24 though


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jun 29, 2021)

loksr said:


> that's 1 in a million fucking outlier though, I'm sure of that


it's really not

I've been telling you guys that psl and irl foid appeal aren't the same thing


----------



## loksr (Jun 29, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> it's really not
> 
> I've been telling you guys that psl and irl foid appeal aren't the same thing


They're not the same, but that's applicable to guys like Barret, not guys like Somerhalder.
Somerhalder has insane irl appeal for the vast majority of women, he's not gay alien looking at all.

What this is actually proof of is the fact that type preferences exist, which is something I've known forever but psl guys like to deny a lot of the time.


----------



## Stingray (Jun 29, 2021)

loksr said:


> They're not the same, but that's applicable to guys like Barret, not guys like Somerhalder.
> Somerhalder has insane irl appeal for the vast majority of women, he's not gay alien looking at all.
> 
> What this is actually proof of is the fact that type preferences exist, which is something I've known forever but psl guys like to deny a lot of the time.


Completely agree. It’s ridiculous to think that women are subjective


----------



## Stingray (Jun 29, 2021)

*aren’t subjective


----------



## Tankymax (Jun 29, 2021)

all of u think ian mogs in everything but i would say its close esp vs prime leto. Leto mogs bone wise and ratios +eye color


----------



## Frank Jack (Dec 22, 2021)

Leto mogs. Better bones and less autistic eye area.


----------

